
Trademark: REACT (serial no. 86689364) - bdcravens
http://www.tmfile.com/mark/?q=866893643
======
JohnTHaller
The Fine Brothers posted a video statement regarding it:
[https://youtu.be/0t-vuI9vKfg](https://youtu.be/0t-vuI9vKfg)

~~~
protomyth
is this the background on this:

[http://nymag.com/following/2016/01/youtubers-at-war-over-
tho...](http://nymag.com/following/2016/01/youtubers-at-war-over-those-react-
videos.html)

[http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/fine-bros-react-
world-y...](http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/fine-bros-react-world-
youtube-1201688987/)

